

Pmarchive - Any thoughts? - FictiveCameron
http://pmarchive.com/

======
FictiveCameron
We put this together a little while back as a way to easily access all the
best stuff from blog.pmarca.com.

We really think this is some of the best writing about startups on the web and
deserved to be pulled out of the wayback machine and cleaned up a bit.

Hopefully it will be of help to you. Let me know if you have any ideas about
how we could make it better.

~~~
imp
Awesome, I'm glad this is still alive somewhere. His writing really was great
while it lasted.

------
stcredzero
_Markets that don't exist don't care how smart you are._

Perhaps this bodes well for the Diaspora team. The donations they've received
indicates that there's a demand out there.

It just occurred to me, that an App could provide a seamless front for
combined access to Facebook and whatever Diaspora comes up with. What are the
barriers to social network aggregation?

------
tptacek
Did marca release this stuff under Creative Commons or something?

------
rantfoil
Also <http://pmarca-archive.posterous.com/>

------
ruang
Google Reader already has all of his blog posts archived. But it's nice to
have it organized too.

------
jasoncrawford
Like it--the content was already out there but this is a cleaner presentation.

